# Jet Ski's



## Darin (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm looking at a few jet skis and they're Sea Doos. They have been in salt water one time. If I have to replace anything, what would I have to replace, since it's been in sea water? 

1995 XP and 1997 GS Sea Doos


----------



## TimberPig (Mar 7, 2006)

That really depends upon if they were flushed out properly after being run in the salt. Saltwater is highly corrosive, especially to aluminum. The impeller is normally aluminum, which could have been damaged, but if flushed out well, then there is nothing to worry about. I'm not sure if they run a closed loop cooling system with an exchanger on them like an inboard boat motor, or if they use an open loop that uses the water they are running in for cooling like an outboard. If they are an open loop system, the cooling system, including all he water passages in the engine are at risk for damage if they weren't flushed out properly after use in the salt, and before being stored.

The fastest way to find out if you have anything to worry about is ask what was done to the machines after they were run in salt water. if they were flushed out with a hose, or run in fresh water within a week of the salt, I wouldn't be too worried. Sooner would be better, but you won't have much to worry about if it's only a few days, and once.


----------



## vharrison2 (Mar 7, 2006)

Darin, I would not worry about the machine having been run in salt water. Those machines get run in salt water down here day in and day out. I would think the age of the machine is going to be more of a contributing factor in replacing parts than being run in salt water.


----------



## WoodTick007 (Mar 7, 2006)

The main thing you need to look for is corrosion.

The impellors are usually stainless steel. Salt water will cause problems when the aluminium housings oxidize around the stainless steel fasteners. This can cause problems when performing repairs. 

Personally, if your paying more than $2000 for both of them and they have been used in saltwater.... I would pass them up.


----------



## Darin (Mar 7, 2006)

$2000? Wow, seems I am looking in the wrong places. I couldn't touch a pair like this in Denver for less than $5000

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## johncinco (Mar 14, 2006)

Since you are in CO, I would guess these are "summer" toys, and they get put away every fall. if the cylinders are not fogged, you can get some terrible rust over the winter and when you go to run them, your up a creek. I have replaced more motors and cylinders due to that than all the other things combined, except running with no 2 stroke oil of course! Just make sure they put them away properly every year. Up here in MI we have winter and summer toys and everything has to be seasoned away properly or your paying $ to get it fixed.

What they already said about flushing out the system. My brothers run both coasts of FL year after year in the salt with no troubles. As long as they flush it out if it is going to sit more than a day or so out of the water. 

I still think its got to be strange to live some where with 2 seasons, summer and those couple days you cant wear shorts.


----------

